# Musky record?



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

What is Michigan's record for Musky???
A guy had one today he said weighted 51.9 on his scales...


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

http://michigan.gov/documents/dnr/master-angler-min-lengths-weights_272184_7.pdf


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

Can we get some details about this fish? Where caught? Lure? Length and girth?


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

I just got a text message about a musky that supposedly went 56" and 50 lbs 8 oz. I have no details, and have no way of verifying if this is legit. I will post the pic I was sent, but please do not attack me. I have not seen this pic before unlike those of the giant pike that seem to surface every few months. If it is an old pic, please let me know and I will delete it. 










Mike


----------



## Will Schultz (Aug 4, 2004)

It's legit.

Officially 55" and 50lb 8oz


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Yep think thats it..


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

Incredible fish!! Congrats to the angler. The story goes he tried to revive it but she wouldn't go... can you imagine releasing a state record like that? Pretty awesome, lets you know how dedicated muskie anglers really are. If she had survived he probably would have told a couple of his buddies in confidence, and no one else would have ever heard of it...

Also lets you know how blessed we truly are in Michigan with our fisheries- 50 lb. muskies are quite rare, not all that many have ever been caught, anywhere!!


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Legit for sure, here's the scoop:

http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...-great-lakes-muskie-caught-torch-lake?photo=0


----------



## deadboi77 (Jul 26, 2007)

Just saw this over on facebook.And had to come over here to find some info.
I have to say,that is one nice fish!


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Wonder if Torch Lake has a ramp that I can get in and out?

That would be a sight to see.....60 MOMC boats trolling the shores....

Would definitely boost the local economy..., at least the gas stations and bars:evil:


----------



## Will Schultz (Aug 4, 2004)

No, there are no boat ramps on Torch Lake.

Seriously though... People need to understand that the average hours per fish, for anglers that know that water, is 50-60. I don't know many people willing to put in that kind of time for one bite.


----------



## Chasin 50 (Jul 25, 2004)

UNREEL said:


> That would be a sight to see.....60 MOMC boats trolling the shores....


Somehow this pristene - low density - Natural fishery and 60 boats trolling muskie isn't something I ever want to see...

We probably have no worries, because it is needle in a haystack fishing... The guy had 4500 hours in this fish. Quick math is 4 trips per year, 3 days each, 12 hours a day for 31 years...

There will be 50 pounders in LSC way before that...


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Don't worry, guys.

Most of us do not have trailers for our boats. There are a few though that may helecopter theirs in for a chance at a fish like that.

That is an incredible fish and the angler deserves the credit for boating a monster like that..

And I firmly believe in the next 5 yrs LSC will have a 50 pounder in the books...They gotta be there, just ain't gonna bite...


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

From a local expert perspective- what is your take on LSC muskies' maximum size? Are you saying that they used to be "skinnier" out there, but are now showing greater weights? In your opinion, why do you think there will be heavier fish coming out in the future? I have heard rumors of high 40 lb. fish weighed/kept in LSC, and seen some incredible looking pictures (which don't always tell the 'truth', we all know), I take it you are saying those fish were legit. A 50 lb fish is really a freak, in any water anywhere. This state record- incredible considering it was caught in September.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Duke said:


> From a local expert perspective- what is your take on LSC muskies' maximum size? Are you saying that they used to be "skinnier" out there, but are now showing greater weights? In your opinion, why do you think there will be heavier fish coming out in the future? I have heard rumors of high 40 lb. fish weighed/kept in LSC, and seen some incredible looking pictures (which don't always tell the 'truth', we all know), I take it you are saying those fish were legit. A 50 lb fish is really a freak, in any water anywhere. This state record- incredible considering it was caught in September.


I'm no expert but "now " is the time to really have the best shot at a big one. I stopped fishing for them years ago. 
LSC is seeing much more catch and release, and good sportsmanship with muskies. Education is making a huge impact on the quality of fish that can be caught. Just my .02


----------



## AllSpecies (Aug 14, 2009)

Just caught and released a 55" 30+ pounder on Skegemog

We were all excited thinking that we had caught a giant then this guy shows up. I'll be casting bucktails all fall.

Damn that fish is sick.


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

I know you are joking and don't need anybody to tell you this but, that IS a huge, awesome fish you caught and you should be excited!!! Congratulations and great job on the release, go get her again when she's put on some more pounds!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Did you guys read any of the comments? There's a guy named stormspanker or something like that who is convinced the photos are faked, photoshopped. Whatever spanker. That is an awsome fish.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> Did you guys read any of the comments? There's a guy named stormspanker or something like that who is convinced the photos are faked, photoshopped. Whatever spanker. That is an awsome fish.


 If I hadn't been there I would almost believe photoshop...


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

:lol: I would say photoshop is not going to help you when there is a DNR official standing in front of a certified scale! Reader comments are always good for entertainment, and not much else!


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Its a beast, thats for sure........... Seems to be a lot of records coming from that part of the state lately for a variety of fish. Glad i have a cabin up that a way. Now if i could only tag into a biggin' like that


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Duke said:


> From a local expert perspective- what is your take on LSC muskies' maximum size? Are you saying that they used to be "skinnier" out there, but are now showing greater weights? In your opinion, why do you think there will be heavier fish coming out in the future? I have heard rumors of high 40 lb. fish weighed/kept in LSC, and seen some incredible looking pictures (which don't always tell the 'truth', we all know), I take it you are saying those fish were legit. A 50 lb fish is really a freak, in any water anywhere. This state record- incredible considering it was caught in September.


 
I am no expert my any means, but I feel those big, fat, slob muskies aren't going to be tricked by a fake bait flying past them. Rather, they (just like all big creatures) just loath around for the easy, yet often meal. How many 500# men do you see chasing the ice cream truck? None, but you know they eat their share.

There have been six 40+ pound muskies in the last 6 years registered in the MOMC, and who knows how many that were not registered by non-club members. The range of 35-39# fish has also seen a good jump in numbers during that time frame, and 30 pounders are very common.

Greenbush has summed it up pretty good. Many, if not most muskie anglers practice 100% C&R, regardless of size. And yes, while October is a great month to catch a pig, all the 40s seem to come in August. Imagine that August 40 pounder gorging himself during the fall bite? That is a 50# fish all day long.....

Here are 2009's MOMC Top 5 Registerd fish so far- 

1) 39.15 lbs - Released (Year End, Top 3) - (Caught 8/08/09)
2) 39.10 lbs - Released (Captain Open, LRR, Bay Side) - (Caught 8/08/09)
3) 38.15 lbs - Released (Captain Open, LRR, Bay Side) - (Caught 7/29/09)
4) 37.40 lbs - Released (Year End, Top 3) - (Caught 9/12/09)
5) 36.70 lbs - Released (Year End, Top 3) - (Caught 8/5/09)

Note the dates of the top 3.

fwiw #1 39.15lbs 56 1/8" !!!

For more info check out www.lscmomc.com


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

Cool, thanks


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Duke said:


> :lol: I would say photoshop is not going to help you when there is a DNR official standing in front of a certified scale! Reader comments are always good for entertainment, and not much else!


 
And me being the way I am... I just HAD to poke a stick into his fire and stir him up a bit... which I find very entertaining!! LOL!! :lol:


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

The fish weighed a tad over 55 full of spawn. Don't ask, I would have to kill you after giving you the answer to how I know that.


----------



## Will Schultz (Aug 4, 2004)

Ranger Ray said:


> The fish weighed a tad over 55 full of spawn. Don't ask, I would have to kill you after giving you the answer to how I know that.


I would be interested to know


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Will Schultz said:


> I would be interested to know


Click on the field and stream link on the first page. One of the pics is of a U of M student holding the fish in a pen and an attached quote from the DNR.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Will Schultz said:


> I would be interested to know


I would be interested to know how a fish that spawns in May-June is full of eggs in September??


----------



## Will Schultz (Aug 4, 2004)

Radar420 said:


> Click on the field and stream link on the first page. One of the pics is of a U of M student holding the fish in a pen and an attached quote from the DNR.


However... I know for a fact that she was NOT weighed in the spring her weight was only estimated. Which is exactly why I was so interested to know how Ranger Ray could possibly know she was a tad over 55# this spring full of eggs.


----------



## Duke (Oct 6, 2000)

Female muskies are beginning their egg development right now while they have the energy and higher metabolism to build them, and they hold them over the winter. That is partly why fall muskies put on so much girth, it is not all just fat stores for the winter but also the building egg mass.


----------



## Steve White (Oct 8, 2009)

awesome fish


----------

